

Do URL shortener services generate safe URLs? - gapanalysis
http://securityskeptic.typepad.com/the-security-skeptic/2011/05/do-url-shortener-services-generate-safe-urls.html

======
gapanalysis
Dramaticus,

I emailed the author. He contacted SURBL. They say that bit.ly is now using
the SURBL black list but that they don't prevent shortening of black listed
URLs; instead, they show the warning that you saw. He's changed his post.

------
gapanalysis
Post that to the author? Maybe he can get the SURBL folks to look into it. Has
bit.ly changed back end shorteners?

------
dramaticus3
Went to bit.ly.

Shortened [http://blizzard.warcraft.info-management-
review.net/security...](http://blizzard.warcraft.info-management-
review.net/securityconfirm.html) to <http://bit.ly/e61JJQ>.

Went to <http://cli.gs/> (which blocked all in the article) It happily
shortened <http://bit.ly/e61JJQ> to <http://cli.gs/qdbui1x>

When I clicked on it cli.gs kindly draws me a preview image of the bit.ly
warning page that says

"STOP - there might be a problem with the requested link"

I have no idea who wins that round !

